# Kitchen sink drainer



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get my hands on a bespoke second hand kitchen sink drainer for our Kontiki 660 - the original one was missing when we bought the motorhome! I telephoned a Swift dealer today and was told that apart from the holiday shutdown and a 25 day delivery time, the drainer from Swift sells at 70 odd quid!!  :hmph: I might have to do a "Blue Peter" jobby and make one out of a plastic tray and sticky backed plastic cos I ain't paying £70!!

Regards

Chris & Brenda


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

To me the word 'bespoke' = lotsa dosh . . at 70quid I'd rather use a plastic one from the 'pound shop'


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Lakeland & Betterware do things like that and a lot cheaper......or try a dismantlers.....someone on here will tell you the name of one, that does parts and sinks & stuff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Is this the circular grey tray with a lip on one side which sits on the side of the sink ?

If so then I've seen them for sale in Betterware and / or Kleeneze catalogues.

This one is square - £5.99 from Betterware also in white:

G

Edit: Also at O'Learys for £27.95 - this is the original grey fan shaped drainer
O'Leary's Drainer HERE


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Cheers everyone especially Grizzly!! That one at O'Leary's looks similar to the "bespoke" one but a helluva lot cheaper  I'll wizz an order off tonight.

Thanks again!

Regards

Chris & Brenda


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Weyhey!!!! Drainer from O'Leary's turned up today! Perfect fit and virtually the same design (as far as I can make out) as the real thing. Difference is - it's one heck of a bundle of notes cheaper!!

I'm a happy bunny!! :animalbunny:

Regards

Chris & Brenda


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

CPW2007 said:


> Anyone know where I can get my hands on a bespoke second hand kitchen sink drainer for our Kontiki 660 - the original one was missing when we bought the motorhome! I telephoned a Swift dealer today and was told that apart from the holiday shutdown and a 25 day delivery time, the drainer from Swift sells at 70 odd quid!!  :hmph: I might have to do a "Blue Peter" jobby and make one out of a plastic tray and sticky backed plastic cos I ain't paying £70!!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris & Brenda


Seems to me the Dealer couldnt be bothered to supply you so came up with that stupid story!! Send a PM and we will try to despatch this week or next.Regards Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

CPW2007 said:


> Weyhey!!!! Drainer from O'Leary's turned up today! Perfect fit and virtually the same design (as far as I can make out) as the real thing. Difference is - it's one heck of a bundle of notes cheaper!!
> 
> I'm a happy bunny!! :animalbunny:
> 
> ...


Ahh see you are sorted! Who was the dealer by the way? Peter.


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Lakeland do a beaut. 2 part plastic drainer, good rack and cutlery thingamee which folds flat and is very light. Jolly good buy for around £20


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you have a standard size circular sink, then B&Q do a wooden chopping board for £13 (?). Fits perfectly, just needs oiling to bring out the grain.


----------

